# SD memory card issues



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Any one else have problems with their kindle freezing up and having to be reset everytime I put the memory card into it. I do turn off before inserting and taking out but my kindle freezes up within 10 mins of the memory card being put in   

The card I'm using Say DNY Optima SD HC  120 HD 8GB    

It's driving me crazy. So I try to transfer books as fast as I can then take it out but I would like to not have to keep taking it out of the kindle.

thanks 

theresam


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The card could be defective in some way.

If you are going to take it out, why put it into the Kindle?  Get an SD card reader for your pc, and copy the files from the Kindle to your pc.  If you want, then copy them to the SD card (in the reader).  But, you could just leave the files on the pc, instead.

If you aren't going to read from the SD card, there is no point in putting the files onto an SD card.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> The card could be defective in some way.
> 
> If you are going to take it out, why put it into the Kindle? Get an SD card reader for your pc, and copy the files from the Kindle to your pc. If you want, then copy them to the SD card (in the reader). But, you could just leave the files on the pc, instead.
> 
> If you aren't going to read from the SD card, there is no point in putting the files onto an SD card.


I wasn't planning on taking the card out all the time. If it wasn't freezing my kindle I would leave it in but since it freezes I just put my samples on it and took it out as i definitely can't read from it because like I said the kindle freezes when it's in   . I'll try it in my my pc or camera and see how that works.

theresam


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

From the SD card thread in the Kindle Accessories forum, they recommend a Class 6 card or higher. What class is your card?


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> From the SD card thread in the Kindle Accessories forum, they recommend a Class 6 card or higher. What class is your card?


I was going to ask where I'd see that but just found a number in a circule and assumed that's it. It says 4.  bummer I don't have the package to take it back to best buy. Oh well I can use it to store all my sims game stuff and save and find a class 6.

thanks much!

theresam


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

If you look at these pictures, you can see the class number listed:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,954.msg41984/topicseen.html#msg41984

The number inside a C (may look like a circle) would be the class number.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Also Amazon admits to having problems with HC and HD cards.  However since those are the only ones that you are going to find over 1GB it does create a bit of a problem.


----------

